# [SOLVED] My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.



## enderbly (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a Gateway PC (Vista 64-bit) that is almost 3 years old. It has a 6 month old hard drive (I think that has close to 1TB). I've wiped my PC once on this hard drive I believe. It has an Intel Core 2 Q6600 Quad-Core Processor and 4 GB DDR2 of memory (hope I worded all that alright). The video card is less than a year old (I think), it's a Radeon HD 4350. Let me know if further information is needed.

I was watching a video on my PC in full screen when the screen froze but the audio continued. I tried control+alt+delete and nothing happened. Escape, everthing I thought might work, nothing did. So I pressed the power button in on the tower for a few seconds and the PC turned off, then turned it back on. When it rebooted, it couldn't load Windows. It would get past the start-up screen where it says F10 for boot-up menu, F2 for settings or what not. Then everything would go quiet and the screen would go black. I let it sit there for a half hour but nothing happened, and I repeated that multiple times. No luck. I then tried booting up from the CD drive with my recovery disc but that it still froze before loading anything. 

I ended up opening up the computer and using an air compresser, sprayed a lot of dust out, checked all the cords, took the graphics card out and put it back in and then tried to boot it up again. Now, the BIOS won't even load up. There are no beeps and no display. I checked the monitor with another device and it works so it's not that. I have no idea what to do, I'm really hoping that I didn't break anything when I sprayed it. I've sprayed my PC before and I never had any problems. 

I unplugged the hard drive and tried to boot up the PC but it wouldn't work. I wanted to try a different graphics card but I think my old ones broke so I don't have any. I'm in online college so my computer is very important to me, I'd appreciate any help, thank you.

I'm checking this thread non-stop so expect speedy responses from me. I'm willing to try any procedures that may help.


----------



## marco23p (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

ok unplug the computer or cut the power, then give it power agian, when you go to turn it on hold on to the power button until you see the bios screen, if nothing comes up after like 10 seconds then it proboly will not work


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

It sounds like your video card has burned out. It's definitely hardware-related one way or another, so I will move this into *Hardware Support* so that you may be better assisted.


----------



## marco23p (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*



DT Roberts said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF.
> 
> It sounds like your video card has burned out. It's definitely hardware-related one way or another, so I will move this into *Hardware Support* so that you may be better assisted.


actully my idea was stupid, but! I think DT is right, the fact the video went out and everything it does sound like you're GFX card has run its course, I think you should say you're goodbyes and hope you're card is still under warrenty


----------



## enderbly (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

Honestly, the graphics card was my first worry. The display being cut but the audio still going. That just seemed like a graphics card issue but I ruled it out because of how new the card was. 

I'm taking to a technician (Geek Squad) in an hour. I purchased the graphics card from them, so if that's the issue, I'll be getting a new one through them or manufacturer. 

My question to you guys is can you boot up a computer without a graphics card or is that possible which would explain my sitaution. Do you think there are any other possibilities? 

I guess it's time to try and dig out any old graphics cards to test the theory out. Not sure if I have any..


----------



## enderbly (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

No luck guys. I don't think the graphics card itself was the issue. I just plugged in my old graphics card (took me awhile to find it). I'm about 95% sure it worked and that I upgraded for a new game. Same as before, pressed the power button. Fans turn on, it sounds as if PC is on and yet no display or beeps. Is is possible that the PCI Express slot has gone bad or something in that area of the motherboard? Or is there another possible reason for my PC's doom? heh. 

Appreciate the help, thanks.


----------



## enderbly (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

I just seen Best Buy's Geek Squad and they told me that my motherboard is the problem. That I should just get a new computer. I found that to be a terrible solution since my computer is a little over 2 years and it has a new hard drive and graphics card. I paid $1500 for it all, I don't see why it has to be dead. Can't I just replace the motherboard with one that is compatible with my processor?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*



enderbly said:


> I just seen Best Buy's Geek Squad and they told me that my motherboard is the problem. That I should just get a new computer. I found that to be a terrible solution since my computer is a little over 2 years and it has a new hard drive and graphics card. I paid $1500 for it all, I don't see why it has to be dead. Can't I just replace the motherboard with one that is compatible with my processor?


That's preposterous. The motherboard was most likely a max of $200. When they say to buy a new PC altogether, they don't know what the actual cause is.

I don't mean to say that the motherboard isn't the problem, I mean that a brand new computer is NOT a viable solution.


----------



## enderbly (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

Thanks for reassurance, that's what I thought. No way I'm buying a new computer. Just need to find the faulty hardware and find an expert to help me swap it. Working on that now.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

Check the basics first. Make *sure* that the CPU cooler is properly seated and plugged in. I had nearly the exact same issues when I first built this monster, and it was as simple as that. You may need to reapply some thermal grease to it as well. Once it wears out, the CPU might as well not have a cooler attached at all.


----------



## enderbly (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

I'll get back to you as soon as I've checked. Should this still be in Video Card support?


----------



## enderbly (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

I don't know how to take off a cooling unit (fan?) off a cpu as well as an expert. I'm kind of familiar with thermal compound, is that what you're talking about? I didn't take off the fan and apply any because I don't have any at the moment. I can try that if there are no other options. 

I tightened the screws on the fan attaching it to the motherboard, one of them was a little loose. 

My keyboard is not lighting up at all, is that normal? It' plugged in through USB, unfortunatelly that is all I have. No older more reliable stuff. 

It sounds like it's working but no visual or beeps.


----------



## marco23p (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

Did you try holding onto the power button?
Also do you have another moniter?
Do you have any speakers also because we can find out if the computer is booting up or not, what I did one time to rule out my moniter was busted was to wait about a minute then type my windows password in and press enter and I heard the login chime so I knew that my pc was working but something in the graphics depertment was not. Also if it is you're mother board I will be more then happy to help you find a new one that fits you're needs of you're current hardware


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

No lights on the keyboard means that the computer isn't actually starting. Something is wrong with either your RAM, CPU or motherboard. Try booting with one stick of memory at a time to rule that out, but even so you should be getting beep codes if there's any memory being read at all.


----------



## enderbly (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

The monitor is definitely good to go. I game with my Xbox 360 on it, with a VGA switch. I think the graphics card is the issue in terms of no display, but as for not getting to the BIOS, another friend suggested the same thing as DT. I pulled out one of my memory sticks and the PC booted up to BIOS. I have to get off this computer for today but I'll check back tomorrow and let you guys know of my progress.

On a sidenote, my PC makes no noise after BIOS, just freezes. I will try plugging in the speakers and typing in my password in a few minutes and see if it makes login noises. Before that though, I'm going to try and look through the BIOS, my other tech-savvy friend told me that it should tell me what's wrong, then I'm going to try booting with two different graphics cards, one at a time. Thanks for the help.


----------



## enderbly (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

Great news guys. I'm typing this from my PC!!!!!

What started out as a dead hard drive, turned into a memory stick getting loose because I'm an idiot. Once I got the memory sticks in all the way, I got my PC to the BIOS. From there, I enabled POST sounds, NO idea why it was off.

Then, I tried to boot up my original hard drive and it failed. Then recovery disc while hard drive was in and comp froze. Then just recorvery disc with no hard drive in and got it work. From the recovery disc, I tried to load up my hard drive (after plugging it in) and it froze again. My instincts told me my hard drive was dead so I went and bought a new one. Plugged it in, installed windows and bam! working.

I really need to be more careful, almost positive a virus did this. ughhh.

Thanks for all the help guys, so glad to have my PC up and just in time, I have online college tomorrow.

Now I can focus on upgrading my graphics card and power supply! Going to start up a new thread for a question, I have. This is a great site for help!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: My PC can't boot up. No display or beeps.*

...Wow, that's quite an intricate problem you had there! :grin:

Great news! Glad you got it sorted out! Please feel free to come back if ever you think we can help further.

Marked solved.

Devin


----------

